# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  بعد إذن الادارة : رايك شنو  تورينا لاقيت منو من مريخاب اون لاين

## تجـــانے

*
معليش يا صحاب مرات قلبي دا بوجعني بسبب او بدون سبب و مرات يدي برضو بتاكلني بدون سبب 

يلا  جاتنى فكرة يمكن تكون جزء منها اجتماعي و طالما اننا في بيت واحد خلونا نشوف لاقيت منو من مريخاب اون لاين  (فيس تو فيس ) .

...

لاقيت كتيرين و خاصة هنا في المنبر : 

* اولهم مهدى المريخابي كسلاوي و مهدي دا غير في المنتدى ساكنين في (حتة واحدة) جيران يعني 
* سيف المقبول 
* السمؤال عبد الباقي 
* مصعب الجاك 
* امام اباتي 
* عابدين ابو احمد 
* مناوى 
* عزو 24 
* كروبين 
* حسام حامد 
* محمود اوسونو 
* حسكو 
* دراج 
* هيثم صديق 
* رياض 
* كولا 
* القطاني 
* معاوية قمر الشريف (الشمشار )  
* ابراهيم رشيدي 
* الوليد عمر 
* ابو العلا محمد البشير 
*اسماعيل مخاوي 
* اواب 
* د. معاوية دفع الله 
* شيبا  
* عبد العظيم عمر 
* مرتضى دياب 
* معتصم الصايم 
* وائل 
* عبد السلام حميدة
* بحاري 
* ايهاب محمد على  
* ****

و طبعا انا مقصّر في انو مفروض الواحد يكون لاقى اكتر من المجموعة دي لكن ظروف الناس 
...
يلا

 اها خلونا نشوف اجتماعيات الشباب هنا و ما مطلوب الواحد يسرد و يجيب كل الناس المهم خلونا نشوف تواصلكم كيف مع بعض 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايام حلوم كنا بنلاقي كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

حليلها من ايام
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ايام حلوم كنا بنلاقي كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

حليلها من ايام




كيفنك يا صاحب 

كانت ايام و الله 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

    مشاركات: 2
    المشاهدات: 25


****
 ....

شنو يا الــ25  ما لاقيتو زول من مريخاب اون لاين ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
البوست دا يا شباب انا كل ما ادخل ح ارفعوا و اعلقوا فوق كدا لغاية ما نشوف اجتماعياتكم كيف 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*هلا وغلا بالزعيم تجاني ...بوست جميل وبعيدا من ضغط التسجيلات ولجنة التسيير 
انا غايتو الاجتماعيات صفر ..ما قابلت غير الحبيب عبدالمنعم خليفة والباشمهندس الابيض ضميرك بحكم التواجد بابوظبي 
نتمنى ان تسمح الظروف بالتعرف اكتر ع الاحباء اعضاء المنبر
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا لاقيت شله كبيرة 

كسلاوي 
امام 
عجبكو 
مازن الماسورة 
كولا
مصعب الجاك 
السموال 
مناوي 
خالد تاج السر 
شيخ الوليد 
عابدين 
ابراهيم عطية
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

** ابو العلا محمد البشير
*اسماعيل مخاوي
* اواب
*
* شيبا
* عبد العظيم عمر
*
* معتصم الصايم
                        	*

----------


## abouzr

*السﻻم عليكم
انا قابلت الاخ كوﻻ بالصدفة فى مستوصف بالصالحه
وبحكم العمل الضاغط والبعد فى نياﻻ ماقابلت ناس تانين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*والله ياتجو جيت فى جرح غائر 
بحكم الغربه لم اتشرف بلقاء الزعماء صفوة بلادى 
وتشرفت بلقاء الزعيمين احمر واصفر (حبيبنا عزو )
والزعيم شمس العمده (حبيبنا شمس الدين العمده)
من اعماق قلبى اتمنى ان التقى بالبقيه حتى تكتمل الصوره والصوت مع الكلمه 
شكرا حبيبنا تجانى يارائع 
*

----------


## Musab Wadshendi

*وانا قابلت كولا فقط فى كورة المريخ والوفاق
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اتمنى مقابلتكم جميعا،
لكن ظروف الغربة غلبت،،
انا صفر كبير على الشمال فى هذا الامر للاسف،،
وأعدكم فى اول نزول للسودان ان ادعو للقاء كامل للاونلايناب فى احدى منتزهات الخرطوم على شكل رحلة،
ونجيب خرفان ونعيد ايام ناس امام اباتى التى لم نلحقها،
ويا ريت لو يتم تعزيز الاجتماعيات بالمنبر والتفاكر فى خدمة المريخ من خلال منبر الريادة
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*انا لم التق بأي فرد من هذه الصفوة بفضل الغربة الطويلة   والآن  هذه فرصة لدعوة كل الصفوة بالمنبر العامر لتشريفهم لى بحضور زواج بنتى ايمان فى شهر يناير 2016  وانا تى فى ابو آدم مربع 3 جوار الدباسين وجوار صيدلية استيفيا ويشرفنى جدا جدا حضوركم والتعرف بكم فيس تو فيس تلفونى 0919951887 وسوف احدد لكم لاحقا ان كان فى العمر بقية موعد الزواج بالضبط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

انا لم التق بأي فرد من هذه الصفوة بفضل الغربة الطويلة   والآن  هذه فرصة لدعوة كل الصفوة بالمنبر العامر لتشريفهم لى بحضور زواج بنتى ايمان فى شهر يناير 2016  وانا تى فى ابو آدم مربع 3 جوار الدباسين وجوار صيدلية استيفيا ويشرفنى جدا جدا حضوركم والتعرف بكم فيس تو فيس تلفونى 0919951887 وسوف احدد لكم لاحقا ان كان فى العمر بقية موعد الزواج بالضبط



************
الف مبروك يازعيم زواج الزعيمه الصفويه بتنا وعقبال ماتفرح بى اولادا 
يشرفنا تلبية دعوتك لولا ظروف الغربه 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*رغم  انضمامى  للمنبر متاخر  لكن قابلت  بعض الاعضاء  منهم احمد جعفر  اخى الذى لم تلده امى واخو الاخوان الذى اكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير مهدى كسلاوى واخوى شديد  العزيز جدا امام  واخو الاخوان الحبيب كولا 
واتمنى  انا اقابل بقيت كل اعضاء المنبر
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

هلا وغلا بالزعيم تجاني ...بوست جميل وبعيدا من ضغط التسجيلات ولجنة التسيير 
انا غايتو الاجتماعيات صفر ..ما قابلت غير الحبيب عبدالمنعم خليفة والباشمهندس الابيض ضميرك بحكم التواجد بابوظبي 
نتمنى ان تسمح الظروف بالتعرف اكتر ع الاحباء اعضاء المنبر




صاحبي بدوي كيفنك يا ملك 

محظوظ و الله انت بناس زى العزيز منعم و العم حسين 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا لاقيت شله كبيرة 

كسلاوي 
امام 
عجبكو 
مازن الماسورة 
كولا
مصعب الجاك 
السموال 
مناوي 
خالد تاج السر 
شيخ الوليد 
عابدين 
ابراهيم عطية





وين يا مورتا 

و كيفنك يا صاحب 

و انا ما لاقيتني يعني 

 تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abouzr
					

السﻻم عليكم
انا قابلت الاخ كوﻻ بالصدفة فى مستوصف بالصالحه
وبحكم العمل الضاغط والبعد فى نياﻻ ماقابلت ناس تانين




و عليكم السلام يا اباذر 

نورت البوست يا صاحب 

و الله كولا دا براهو يكفي دا زول يتخت على الجرح يطيب 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

والله ياتجو جيت فى جرح غائر 
بحكم الغربه لم اتشرف بلقاء الزعماء صفوة بلادى 
وتشرفت بلقاء الزعيمين احمر واصفر (حبيبنا عزو )
والزعيم شمس العمده (حبيبنا شمس الدين العمده)
من اعماق قلبى اتمنى ان التقى بالبقيه حتى تكتمل الصوره والصوت مع الكلمه 
شكرا حبيبنا تجانى يارائع 




كيفنك يا صاحب 

من اجمل الناس هنا احمر و اصفر و شمس العمدة 

...

بعدين حنك الغربة دا ما بقسّم معاى هههههههه 

اقرب اجازة تجدعوا لينا خبر انكم في الخرطوم و الباقى علينا 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Musab Wadshendi
					

وانا قابلت كولا فقط فى كورة المريخ والوفاق




كيفنك يا صاحب 

و الله يا مصعب كوننا كلنا يكون القاسم بينا ملاقاة كولا يبقى دا في حد ذاتو محمدة 

كولا من اجمل الناس و الله 


*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*زي ما قال هادي انا ما لاقيت الا الزعيم مريخابي واعتز وجزاهو الله خير هو جا لغاية عندي انا

قابلت شيبا في السودان في النادي مع  اخرين في المحبين

اتمني ان التقي بالجميع فردا فردا واللقاء في السودان يكون طعمه احلي من لقاء الغربة مع دوشة الدوامات وزحمة الرياض

اقترح يكون في لقاء شهري في السودان للموجودين داخل العاصمة لانه شهريا يكون في ناس من برة جايين اجازة واقترح تكوين سكرتارية خاصة لهذا التجمع الشهري مهمتها تلقي الاتصال من القادمين للوطن وتاريخ القدوم والتشاور في امر قيام التجمع او لا وكل ما يلزم علي ان تكون  التكلفة علي المغتربين لانهم هم المستفيدين من اللقاء لضيق وقتهم واجازاتهم.... ايه رايكم
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

انا لم التق بأي فرد من هذه الصفوة بفضل الغربة الطويلة   والآن  هذه فرصة لدعوة كل الصفوة بالمنبر العامر لتشريفهم لى بحضور زواج بنتى ايمان فى شهر يناير 2016  وانا تى فى ابو آدم مربع 3 جوار الدباسين وجوار صيدلية استيفيا ويشرفنى جدا جدا حضوركم والتعرف بكم فيس تو فيس تلفونى 0919951887 وسوف احدد لكم لاحقا ان كان فى العمر بقية موعد الزواج بالضبط




سلامات يا زعيم 

الف الف مبروك و ربنا يتم على خير 

ان شاء الله اكون اول الحاضرين  و بيننا التلفون بمشيئة الله 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

رغم  انضمامى  للمنبر متاخر  لكن قابلت  بعض الاعضاء  منهم احمد جعفر  اخى الذى لم تلده امى واخو الاخوان الذى اكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير مهدى كسلاوى واخوى شديد  العزيز جدا امام  واخو الاخوان الحبيب كولا 
واتمنى  انا اقابل بقيت كل اعضاء المنبر




يا سلام عليك يا ابو همام و الله نعم من قابلت يا صاحب 

و كونك تعرف الانصرافي احمد جعفر دي فايدة كبيرة  هههههه 

و بمناسبة سيرة الانصرافي احمد جعفر وين الشاب دا ؟ 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

زي ما قال هادي انا ما لاقيت الا الزعيم مريخابي واعتز وجزاهو الله خير هو جا لغاية عندي انا

قابلت شيبا في السودان في النادي مع  اخرين في المحبين

اتمني ان التقي بالجميع فردا فردا واللقاء في السودان يكون طعمه احلي من لقاء الغربة مع دوشة الدوامات وزحمة الرياض

اقترح يكون في لقاء شهري في السودان للموجودين داخل العاصمة لانه شهريا يكون في ناس من برة جايين اجازة واقترح تكوين سكرتارية خاصة لهذا التجمع الشهري مهمتها تلقي الاتصال من القادمين للوطن وتاريخ القدوم والتشاور في امر قيام التجمع او لا وكل ما يلزم علي ان تكون  التكلفة علي المغتربين لانهم هم المستفيدين من اللقاء لضيق وقتهم واجازاتهم.... ايه رايكم




كيفنك يا صاحب 

و الله فكرة التلاقي دا كانت موجودة لكن مشاغل الناس و الظروف و غتراب ناس نشيطين جعل الفكرة و المعتاد عليه تموت للاسف 

خلينا نقول بسم الله و نبدأ من جديد 

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شوف الموضوع يا نجاتي انت ممكن لوحدك تتكفل معاك مهودا
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

شوف الموضوع يا نجاتي انت ممكن لوحدك تتكفل معاك مهودا




ربنا يهوّن القواسي يا صاحب 


*

----------


## عمر العمر

*للاسف والاسف الشديد لم التقي باي من اعضاء المنبر
واتمنى ان يقوم الاخوة بالرياض بعمل طلعه في اي من الحدائق لكي نتعرف ببعضنا البعض 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*دا كلام طيب التجانى
ياااااريت كل ناس المتواجدين فى منطقة واحدة 
يكون ليهم لقاءات دورية مع بعض 
وياريت يتناقشوا فى جزء من الجلسات فى امور المنبر واحواله
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

** امام اباتي
*مهدي
*خالد ابراهيم
*وش الرجال
*ابوبكر
*ود احمر
* احمر بس
*ود بحري
* عزو 24
* حسام حامد
* محمود اوسونو
* حسكو
* كولا
* اواب
* د. معاوية دفع الله
* مرتضى دياب
* وائل
اخر قعدة في 2011
عزرا اذا فاتني ذكر احد الاحبة
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر العمر
					

للاسف والاسف الشديد لم التقي باي من اعضاء المنبر
واتمنى ان يقوم الاخوة بالرياض بعمل طلعه في اي من الحدائق لكي نتعرف ببعضنا البعض 




متلومين شديد يا ناس الرياض ههههههههههههه 

المهم يا صاحب لازم الموضوع دا الناس تشوف ليهو حل عشان نعرف بعض 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

دا كلام طيب التجانى
ياااااريت كل ناس المتواجدين فى منطقة واحدة 
يكون ليهم لقاءات دورية مع بعض 
وياريت يتناقشوا فى جزء من الجلسات فى امور المنبر واحواله




وين يا خال و الله متشعلقين 

كلام جميل 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

* امام اباتي
*مهدي
*خالد ابراهيم
*وش الرجال
*ابوبكر
*ود احمر
* احمر بس
*ود بحري
* عزو 24
* حسام حامد
* محمود اوسونو
* حسكو
* كولا
* اواب
* د. معاوية دفع الله
* مرتضى دياب
* وائل
اخر قعدة في 2011
عزرا اذا فاتني ذكر احد الاحبة





كيفنك يا صاحب 

يا سلام عليك و الله دي كانت ايام جميلة 

المهم نحن لسه فيها 
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*حقيقةً كنا نتمنى ان ينال المريخ كأس افريقيا ... لنلتقى كلنا اونلايناب الداخل والخارج فى كرنفال وبهجة .
ولكن تقدرون فتضحك الاقادار .
شكراً لروحك الطيبة .
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

حقيقةً كنا نتمنى ان ينال المريخ كأس افريقيا ... لنلتقى كلنا اونلايناب الداخل والخارج فى كرنفال وبهجة .
ولكن تقدرون فتضحك الاقادار .
شكراً لروحك الطيبة .




حباباك يا ريد 

انت في السودان ؟ 

كان في السودان اجدع لى رقم تلفونك 

*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*حقيقةً كنا نتمنى ان ينال المريخ كأس افريقيا ... لنلتقى كلنا اونلايناب الداخل والخارج فى كرنفال وبهجة .
ولكن تقدرون فتضحك الاقادار .
شكراً لروحك الطيبة .
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

[
FONT=Traditional Arabic]
يا سلام عليك يا ابو همام و الله نعم من قابلت يا صاحب 

و كونك تعرف الانصرافي احمد جعفر دي فايدة كبيرة  هههههه 

و بمناسبة سيرة الانصرافي احمد جعفر وين الشاب دا ؟ 

[/FONT]



موجود بكثرة شكلو الايام دى مغير جو فى دبى
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*والله يا تجاني قريت البوست دة تعليق تعليق أقرا واتبسم 
وبدون مقدمات تنزل الدموع علي الخد 
الشوق والريد يا حبيب 
نبدأ نحسب ليك :
* كسلاوي
* عزو 24
* بحاري
* حسكو
* كولا
* اواب
* عبد العظيم حاج عمر
* عمر عثمان
* شيبا
* المثني
* معتصم الصائم
* عبدالمنعم خليفة ( ربنا يمتعه بالصحة والعافية)
* مرهف
* عم حامد ( الحوشابي)
* الوليد عمر 
* ابو احمد
* احمر مكة
* أحمد جعفر
* جواندي
* ارخبيل
* القطاني
* افريكانو
* لعوتة
* عم عز الدينezoo
* ايهاب محمد علي
* ابو جالا
* مجد الدين شريف
* محمد حسين
* ميدو1
* مخاوي
* ميدو محجوب
* مرتضي دياب
* مناوي
* عجبكو
* كمال king
* السمؤال عبد الباقي
* ود الرياض
* د. سامرين محمد 
* إيناس / حفيدة سيدة فرح
* انتصار / الرايقة
# والله القائمة طويلة لكن الذاكرة ضيقة 
اعذروني 
انت في القلب يا تجاني
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*امام اباتي 
الوليد عمر 
الدلميت 
كولا 
مناوي 
المثنى 
رشيدي 
عابدين 
عزو24
البركان 
منصور ارخبيل 
خالد عيساوي 
محمد ستار 
رياض عباس 
في ملتقى اونلايناب الصيفي (الباسقات) 2012
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*لم احظي بلقاء احد حتي الان وجاءني احمد جعفر في المكتب اكثر من مرة ولم اكن محظوظا بلقاه كل ما جاء اكون في عمل ميداني خارج المكتب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

والله يا تجاني قريت البوست دة تعليق تعليق أقرا واتبسم 
وبدون مقدمات تنزل الدموع علي الخد 
الشوق والريد يا حبيب 
نبدأ نحسب ليك :
* كسلاوي
* عزو 24
* بحاري
* حسكو
* كولا
* اواب
* عبد العظيم حاج عمر
* عمر عثمان
* شيبا
* المثني
* معتصم الصائم
* عبدالمنعم خليفة ( ربنا يمتعه بالصحة والعافية)
* مرهف
* عم حامد ( الحوشابي)
* الوليد عمر 
* ابو احمد
* احمر مكة
* أحمد جعفر
* جواندي
* ارخبيل
* القطاني
* افريكانو
* لعوتة
* عم عز الدينezoo
* ايهاب محمد علي
* ابو جالا
* مجد الدين شريف
* محمد حسين
* ميدو1
* مخاوي
* ميدو محجوب
* مرتضي دياب
* مناوي
* عجبكو
* كمال king
* السمؤال عبد الباقي
* ود الرياض
* د. سامرين محمد 
* إيناس / حفيدة سيدة فرح
* انتصار / الرايقة
# والله القائمة طويلة لكن الذاكرة ضيقة 
اعذروني 
انت في القلب يا تجاني



تاني الا كان تجي قاطع بي فوق الابيض
الا كان ماتخت كراعك هنا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

والله يا تجاني قريت البوست دة تعليق تعليق أقرا واتبسم 
وبدون مقدمات تنزل الدموع علي الخد 
الشوق والريد يا حبيب 
نبدأ نحسب ليك :
* كسلاوي
* عزو 24
* بحاري
* حسكو
* كولا
* اواب
* عبد العظيم حاج عمر
* عمر عثمان
* شيبا
* المثني
* معتصم الصائم
* عبدالمنعم خليفة ( ربنا يمتعه بالصحة والعافية)
* مرهف
* عم حامد ( الحوشابي)
* الوليد عمر 
* ابو احمد
* احمر مكة
* أحمد جعفر
* جواندي
* ارخبيل
* القطاني
* افريكانو
* لعوتة
* عم عز الدينezoo
* ايهاب محمد علي
* ابو جالا
* مجد الدين شريف
* محمد حسين
* ميدو1
* مخاوي
* ميدو محجوب
* مرتضي دياب
* مناوي
* عجبكو
* كمال king
* السمؤال عبد الباقي
* ود الرياض
* د. سامرين محمد 
* إيناس / حفيدة سيدة فرح
* انتصار / الرايقة
# والله القائمة طويلة لكن الذاكرة ضيقة 
اعذروني 
انت في القلب يا تجاني



يا امام الزهايمر ركب في رأسك اوع نشوفك في ودمدني ياخي الصورة التي اخذها كولا مع ابني محمد امام استاد ودمدني وانت حاضر بعد نهاية مباراة المريخ  والاتحاد في الموسم قبل الفات
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرتضي دياب
جكنون
محمد حسين( الدعم الفني)
ابولين
مجد الدين الشريف
ميدو1
ذنون
معتصم الصائم
ياسر عمر
شيخ كته
كسلاوي 
عبدالعزيز 24 العريس بوكس الرغيف
القطاني
امام
كولا
العطا علي العطا
عبدالرحمن عبدالمجيد
عبدالعظيم حاج عمر باستاد ودمدني
دكتوره سامرين عندما كانت مرشحة في الانتخابات القبل الموسم الماضي
طعبا شقيقي شاكر والعضو اسامه عطيه خارج التغطية
واخرين 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تحياتي يا صاحب 
الغربة حرمتنا من لقاء الكثيرين 
ولكن الحمدلله الواحد قدر يتشرف بمعرفة البعض منهم :

مانديلا89

ود البقعة

القطاني 

محمد حسين (بالانجليزي)

افريكانو 

جواندي

ايهاب محمد علي 

كولا

ابو لين 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

موجود بكثرة شكلو الايام دى مغير جو فى دبى




و الله اشتقنا ليهو و ربنا يرجعو بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

والله يا تجاني قريت البوست دة تعليق تعليق أقرا واتبسم 
وبدون مقدمات تنزل الدموع علي الخد 
الشوق والريد يا حبيب 
نبدأ نحسب ليك :
* كسلاوي
* عزو 24
* بحاري
* حسكو
* كولا
* اواب
* عبد العظيم حاج عمر
* عمر عثمان
* شيبا
* المثني
* معتصم الصائم
* عبدالمنعم خليفة ( ربنا يمتعه بالصحة والعافية)
* مرهف
* عم حامد ( الحوشابي)
* الوليد عمر 
* ابو احمد
* احمر مكة
* أحمد جعفر
* جواندي
* ارخبيل
* القطاني
* افريكانو
* لعوتة
* عم عز الدينezoo
* ايهاب محمد علي
* ابو جالا
* مجد الدين شريف
* محمد حسين
* ميدو1
* مخاوي
* ميدو محجوب
* مرتضي دياب
* مناوي
* عجبكو
* كمال king
* السمؤال عبد الباقي
* ود الرياض
* د. سامرين محمد 
* إيناس / حفيدة سيدة فرح
* انتصار / الرايقة
# والله القائمة طويلة لكن الذاكرة ضيقة 
اعذروني 
انت في القلب يا تجاني




كان عارف انو البوست دا بجيبك كان زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان كتبتو 

...

تباً لك شديد 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

امام اباتي 
الوليد عمر 
الدلميت 
كولا 
مناوي 
المثنى 
رشيدي 
عابدين 
عزو24
البركان 
منصور ارخبيل 
خالد عيساوي 
محمد ستار 
رياض عباس 
في ملتقى اونلايناب الصيفي (الباسقات) 2012




يا صاحب كيفنك 

ايام و الله و ان شاء الله موعودين بجديد 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجوي العالمي
					

لم احظي بلقاء احد حتي الان وجاءني احمد جعفر في المكتب اكثر من مرة ولم اكن محظوظا بلقاه كل ما جاء اكون في عمل ميداني خارج المكتب




يا عالمي ان شاء الله الناس تعمل حاجة نقدر نقوي بيها الاجتماعيات اكتر 

بالله الانصرافي احمد جعفر دا قدر وصلك ؟ 

و الله اشتقنا ليهو و لانصرافيتو في المنبر 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

تاني الا كان تجي قاطع بي فوق الابيض
الا كان ماتخت كراعك هنا




ههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه

اقطعوا معاهو ناشف من الليلة دي و انا معاك بقطعو معاهو ناشف ساى لله في الله 

...

وينك يا كبير انصرافيي المنبر 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

يا امام الزهايمر ركب في رأسك اوع نشوفك في ودمدني ياخي الصورة التي اخذها كولا مع ابني محمد امام استاد ودمدني وانت حاضر بعد نهاية مباراة المريخ  والاتحاد في الموسم قبل الفات



استاذنا و عمنا ابراهيم باعك في سوق الله و اكبر هههههه 

انا برضو (كباني) زى الماحصل شئ تقول ما بعرفني هههههههههههههه 

الحالة دي قبل يعرس ههههههههههه 


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخونا الكبير الزبير ساتي (مانديلا89)
صاحبي طارق حامد
الاخوة
افريكانو
كولا
واتمنى ان الاقي كل الاحباب بالمنبر
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تحياتي يا صاحب 
الغربة حرمتنا من لقاء الكثيرين 
ولكن الحمدلله الواحد قدر يتشرف بمعرفة البعض منهم :

مانديلا89

ود البقعة

القطاني 

محمد حسين (بالانجليزي)

افريكانو 

جواندي

ايهاب محمد علي 

كولا

ابو لين 







سلامات يا صاحب و كيفنك 

انا ما محظوظ و الله لانى ايام المريخ كان في الدوحة و لعب مع بايرن ميونخ كنت هناك و اتصلت على ود البقعة و اخدت رقم تلفونك و كان برضو عندي تلفون عمنا مانديلا و حاولت الاقيكم لكن ارادة الله فوق كل شئ 

اذا ربنا هوّن القواسي يا صديقي بلاقيكم فى اقرب فرصة تودينا الدوحة بمشيئة الله او في اجازاتكم 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخونا الكبير الزبير ساتي (مانديلا89)
صاحبي طارق حامد
الاخوة
افريكانو
كولا
واتمنى ان الاقي كل الاحباب بالمنبر




سلامات يا صاحب و كيفنك 

من اجمل الناس و الله اللى لاقيتم انت يا صاحب 

...

انا ما محظوظ لانى جيت الدوحة و ما اتوفقت انى الاقيك او الاقي عمنا الزبير و العزيز طارق حامد 

*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*امام اباتى اكبر المواسير
رياض بجاج 
جواندى
احمر بس
علاء الدين افريكانو
كولا
عزو 24
حسكو 
بدرالدين احمر مكة
بس الذاكرة مسحت كتير
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

تاني الا كان تجي قاطع بي فوق الابيض
الا كان ماتخت كراعك هنا




أبو علي 
ياخ انا كنت حاسي البوست دة بعمل فيني عملية م كويسه
دة كلو عشان م عزمتني الاقاشي هههههه
اها شوف ديل كمان:
عم نصرالدبن
حافظ
برنسيسة
قنوان
نونا
تينا
هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

يا امام الزهايمر ركب في رأسك اوع نشوفك في ودمدني ياخي الصورة التي اخذها كولا مع ابني محمد امام استاد ودمدني وانت حاضر بعد نهاية مباراة المريخ  والاتحاد في الموسم قبل الفات




هسي يطلع ابن ادريس ويقول انا خرفت كمان 
إمام يشعر_بالحرج
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تحياتى تجانى وأحىىك لهذا البوست الجميل
من الذين سعدت بمقابلته
كسلاوى
اباتى
عبدالعظيم عمر
كولا
عبدالمنعم خليفه
بدوي الشريف
شمس الدين شريف (ابن عمى)
على ابراهيم الجنيد
متمنيا ان الاقى جميع الاعضاء
كنت قبل مده تناولت هذا الموضوع باقتراح ان يتم الجمع 
بين اونلايناب الداخل والخارج فى حفل تعارف فى احدى الصالات
ولا زلت اطالب بهذا وللتتكون لجنة من اعضاء الداخل لتنفيذ هذا الاقتراح
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا انسى ان اشير هنا الى ان هنالك اعضاء أحس
اننى رأيتهم ولا ادرى ما السبب وهم :-
شيخ طارق
ودالبقعه
مرهف
مانديلا89
افريكانو
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

امام اباتى اكبر المواسير
رياض بجاج 
جواندى
احمر بس
علاء الدين افريكانو
كولا
عزو 24
حسكو 
بدرالدين احمر مكة
بس الذاكرة مسحت كتير




سلامات يا صاحب 

فعلا اكبر ماسورة هنا امام اسجمان امام اباتي هههههههههههه 

انت لاقيت ناس و الله يتختو على الجرح يطيب 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					











*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تحياتى تجانى وأحىىك لهذا البوست الجميل
من الذين سعدت بمقابلته
كسلاوى
اباتى
عبدالعظيم عمر
كولا
عبدالمنعم خليفه
بدوي الشريف
شمس الدين شريف (ابن عمى)
على ابراهيم الجنيد
متمنيا ان الاقى جميع الاعضاء
كنت قبل مده تناولت هذا الموضوع باقتراح ان يتم الجمع 
بين اونلايناب الداخل والخارج فى حفل تعارف فى احدى الصالات
ولا زلت اطالب بهذا وللتتكون لجنة من اعضاء الداخل لتنفيذ هذا الاقتراح




سلامات يا عمنا حسين 

و الله انت واحد من الناس اللى بتمنى الاقيهم 

نورت البوست يا كبير 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

أبو علي 
ياخ انا كنت حاسي البوست دة بعمل فيني عملية م كويسه
دة كلو عشان م عزمتني الاقاشي هههههه
اها شوف ديل كمان:
عم نصرالدبن
حافظ
برنسيسة
قنوان
نونا
تينا
هههههههه





ههههههههههههههههه عجبنى ليك يا سجم الرماد 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

لا انسى ان اشير هنا الى ان هنالك اعضاء أحس
اننى رأيتهم ولا ادرى ما السبب وهم :-
شيخ طارق
ودالبقعه
مرهف
مانديلا89
افريكانو




و الله نفس الاحساس و كتيرين هنا الواحد بتمنى بس يقعد معاهم في مكان و انت احدهم يا عمنا حسين 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هسي يطلع ابن ادريس ويقول انا خرفت كمان 
إمام يشعر_بالحرج




من العليك ههههههههههههههههه 

...

خلاص خلينا نلم الناس ديل في وقت مناسب للجميع و نعمل لمه كبيرة بس على مهلتنا و على راحتنا 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
صباحكم ورد 
...

الصفحة الاولى من المنبر فيها ناس كتيرين يلا منتظرين كلامكم يا صحاب 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
Abdelrahman Abdelmageed, محمد نصر باشا, محمد تاج الدين محمد, محمد حسين سيد عثمان, مريخابي فقط, الهادي الباشا, الاشتر, الدسكو, ابراهيم, ابومهند, comndan, حازم عتيق, حبيب العجب, جكنون, Jeddu, kartoub, Mirikhabi, Mohamed Eisa, MOHAMMED_MS128, mozamel1, صخر, زول هناك+, كروبين, علي حران, عمر العمر, عبد اللطيف ودبلال, عبدو, عقرب المدينة, فراس الشفيع, ود المايقوما, ود البشير 


...




يلا يا شباب ديل المتواجدين الان 

تعالوا يا صحاب 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
,

المتواجدين الآن : 


 Abdelrahman Abdelmageed, abouzr, أبو صديق, محمد عبده, مريخابي كسلاوي, الدرديري الجيلي الدرديري, الكردفانى, ايمن كرار, hani mohammed, Mirikhabi, شمس العمدة, سعد حامد, علاء الدين حمزة, علي ابراهيم الجنيد, علي سنجة, عمر العمر, عصام شعرانى, فرناندو بيانو, فراس الشفيع, ود الرياض
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

سلامات يا صاحب و كيفنك 

من اجمل الناس و الله اللى لاقيتم انت يا صاحب 

...

انا ما محظوظ لانى جيت الدوحة و ما اتوفقت انى الاقيك او الاقي عمنا الزبير و العزيز طارق حامد 




حبيبنا دكتور تجاني والله انت دائماً في القلب وياريت نشوفك في الدوحة قريب
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*السلام عليكم ... حقيقة لم انشرف بلقاء الاحياء الصفوة سوى: الاستاذ المحامى ابراهيم والاخ محمد حسين بحكم العمل والسكن فى ود مدنى.
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

حبيبنا دكتور تجاني والله انت دائماً في القلب وياريت نشوفك في الدوحة قريب




سلامات يا عمنا و كيفك يا كبير 

ان شاء الله في تفكير جاد للعودة للدوحة بس دعواتكم 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالباقي عمر
					

السلام عليكم ... حقيقة لم انشرف بلقاء الاحياء الصفوة سوى: الاستاذ المحامى ابراهيم والاخ محمد حسين بحكم العمل والسكن فى ود مدنى.




سلامات يا صاحب 

و الله لاقيت ناس حلوين و معطونين بحب المريخ ليك ولهم التحية العظيمة 


*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*ما اتشرفت بمقابلة احد من المنبر ويمكن المنافي هي السبب ولكن تشرفت بسماع صوت الاخوة الافاضل نادر الداني وشيحنا ابن ادريس وكان زماااااان اتواصلت مع الباشمهندس احمد جعفر ومصعب الجاك (وين الناس ديل تحياتي لهم) وعلى ما اذكر حسن زيادة برضو زمااااااان 
واتمنى ان تسمح الظروف بمقابلتك يا صاحب يا تجاني وكذلك اتمنى ان اتشرف بمقابلة شيخنا طارق حامد وود الخليفة وامنية خاصة ان اقابل الولد الشقي امام اباتي وملح المنبر جنا اللبيض (ياسر 66) وكذا الحبيب النجيب كسلاوي والبقية جميعهم على العين والراس من فوق  
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

ما اتشرفت بمقابلة احد من المنبر ويمكن المنافي هي السبب ولكن تشرفت بسماع صوت الاخوة الافاضل نادر الداني وشيحنا ابن ادريس وكان زماااااان اتواصلت مع الباشمهندس احمد جعفر ومصعب الجاك (وين الناس ديل تحياتي لهم) وعلى ما اذكر حسن زيادة برضو زمااااااان 
واتمنى ان تسمح الظروف بمقابلتك يا صاحب يا تجاني وكذلك اتمنى ان اتشرف بمقابلة شيخنا طارق حامد وود الخليفة وامنية خاصة ان اقابل الولد الشقي امام اباتي وملح المنبر جنا اللبيض (ياسر 66) وكذا الحبيب النجيب كسلاوي والبقية جميعهم على العين والراس من فوق  




محمد عسيى يا صديقي العزيز كيفنك يا ملك 


احمد جعفر دا (طاشى )  ليهو فترة هههههههههههههههه

مصعب الجاك آخر عهدي بيهو انو في السعودية و حتى بقى ما يدخل كتير اما نادر الداني فمتواجد و كذلك الخال ابن ادريس و حسن زيادة برضو موجود 

اما السجمان الرمدان امام اباتي فبقى يظهر فترة ويغيب فترة و هو بخير 

اما (سجم66) برضو متواجد و لكن على فترات و اشتقنا (لانصرافيتو) هههههه 

الكسلاوي مهدي متعه الله بالصحة و العافية متواجد و هو شعلة تضئ لنا سماء المريخ و انا محظوظ لأنو الشاب دا جاري و بفتخر و الله انو زى مهدي انا بسكن بالقرب منه و يجمعنا المريخ 

اما الناس العزاز شيخ طارق و عبد المنعم فو الله انا واحد من الناس بتمنى الاقيهم اليوم قبل بكرة لأنهم مريخاب بمعنى الكلمة و اصحاب قلوب حارة 

... 
اتمنى يا صاحب في اقرب اجازة ليك تدينا خبر انك جايي بس و الباقى علينا بمشيئة الله 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
صباحكم سكر يا زعماء يا اسياد البلد 


الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم

41 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 39 والزوار 2)

  مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, أبو علي, Ahmed Yanko, ahmedmarekh, محمد نصر باشا, محمد حسين سيد عثمان, محمد عيسى, محد ابويحيي, amjad, مرتضي عبدالله الفحل, مريخي موقد نار, ASHOSM, مغربي, نور الدين مسيكه, نور الخطيب, الاشتر, ابراهيم, ابو دعاء, ابو رامي, احمد عبدالله, احمر واصفر, ارخبيل, اسماعيل, comndan, DERNA, بكرى النورمحمدخير, Gurashi ALkhidir, hamada7777, mozamel1, صخر, سيف نمر, زعيم افريقيا, زول هناك+, عبد اللطيف ودبلال, فراس الشفيع, ود المايقوما, ود البقعة, ودالعقيد 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
صباحكم زين يا زعماء 

...



47 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 44 والزوار 3)

   Abdelrahman Abdelmageed, ahmed osman alhaj, Ahmed Yanko, ahmedmarekh, محمد نصر باشا, محد ابويحيي, مريخابي صميم, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخابي فقط, ASHOSM, نور الدين مسيكه, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الشاكوش, الكردفانى, الطيب حسين صالح محمد, ابو راما, ابواسراء, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد عبدالله, comndan, باجيو, Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed, حبيب العجب, حسن بدري, Kajouma, Mirikhabi, Mohamed Eisa, Mohamed Mirghani, najma, صخر, زول هناك+, كاتنقا, علي ابراهيم الجنيد, عمر العمر, عمر سعيد, عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان, عبدو, عقرب المدينة, فراس الشفيع, ود المايقوما, طارق عثمان 


*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*خوه المريخي باخوه اقوى من خوه الرحم
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*فكرة جميلة كجمال صاحبها
كان بالود لقاء الكل
ولكن حرف استدراك
تشرفنا بلقاء الاخ كروبيييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عبدالله
					

خوه المريخي باخوه اقوى من خوه الرحم




سلامات يا صاحب 

اجمل ما قيل عن المريخاب هو هذا القول

يا احمد انت وين في السودان و لّ برا السودان ؟  


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي
					

فكرة جميلة كجمال صاحبها
كان بالود لقاء الكل
ولكن حرف استدراك
تشرفنا بلقاء الاخ كروبيييييييييييييييين




سلامات يا متوكل 

و كيفنك يا صاحب 

كروبين زول جميل و الله 

نتمنى نلاقيك في اقرب مشروع بتاع لمة للزعماء ديل ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
لأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم

33 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 31 والزوار 2)

    تجـــانے, Abdelrahman Abdelmageed, أبو ريم, ahmedmarekh, محد ابويحيي, مريخي موقد نار, نور الخطيب, الأبيض ضميرك, الاشتر, الشاكوش, ابوجالا, احمد محمد عوض, dawzna, good-man, ياسر سوداني, Kamal Satti, Mirikhabi, Mohamed Eisa, mozamel1, mub25, noory250, صخر, شرقاوي, زول هناك+, tareq, عليش الهادي, عمر سعيد, عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان, عشقي المريخ ويونايتد, فراس الشفيع, ود الحلة 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم

23 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 18 والزوار 5)

    تجـــانے, Abuheba, محمد عبده, مريخابي كسلاوي, Bumuzan, الأبيض ضميرك, الدسكو, fadlallh alser, رضا الدين على عثمان, red_yellow, SHAKIRATEYA, suksuk, علي سنجة, عمراحمد, فؤاد تينة, فراس الشفيع, ود الباقر, طارق حامد 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
لمتواجدون الآن 47 عضو. الأعضاء 23 والزوار 24

أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان 3,888, 16-11-11 الساعة 04:44 PM.

    ‏تجـــانے, ‏ماجد احمد, ‏محمد نصر باشا, ‏محمد سلماوي, ‏مريخابي صميم, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي, ‏مريخي موقد نار, ‏BADOR, ‏ابو البنات, ‏ابومهند, ‏ايمن الطاهر, ‏بشارة, ‏جكنون, ‏Mirikhabi, ‏Mohamed Eisa, ‏najma, ‏سعد حامد, ‏كروبين, ‏علي ابراهيم الجنيد, ‏عمر ادم, ‏عباس عطية, ‏عزو اشرف, ‏ود الجزيرة 
*

----------

